# BASS TOURNAMENT (By Request): Christoff vs Reizen



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Boris Christoff, Bulgaria, 1914-1993 (defeated by Reizen 15-3)






Mark Reizen, Russia, 1895-1992 (defeated Christoff 15-3, Ghiaurov 15-2, Borg 8-7)






Prince Gremin's Aria from Tchaikovsky's _Eugene Onegin_.

Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

I've never been much of a fan of Christoff's recordings. This is one of the better ones, but even here, some of his vocal mannerisms creep in now and then. And Reizen's voice is vastly superior.

No contest here.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you Bonetan. This is such a touching aria it gets to me every time.
Reizen gets it just right though that glorious sound that comes from Christoff is not to be denied.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

I guess I'm the odd man out here with my vote for Christoff. I agree that Reizen's interpretation is a bit superior and certainly more Russian, but I found Christoff's voice more naturally well-suited for this material and it won me over in the end.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I love this aria and whilst I'm familiar with the Reizen performance (it comes from my favourite complete recording of the opera), the Christoff is new to me.

Both are very fine renditions of the aria, but I find Reizen more connected to the text and the situation Gremin finds himself in.

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Christoff sings this nicely, but leaves me unmoved. With Reizen's superior pacing and articulation we feel we've gone through something significant.

Another moving rendition of this aria is by Boris Shtokolov:


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Reizen wins again, no contest for me. Christoff is indeed somewhat mannered and cold. Reizen manages to sound very emotional and warm which is perfect for this aria.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Reizen for me. Christoff left me competely unmoved, where Reizen really drew me in.

That said, if the Shtokolov that Woodduck posted above had been included in this comparison, I might well have gone for him. Really wonderful.


----------

